# Anyone Hire a Photographer for Their Show?



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking forward to your replies. Interesting question.


----------



## NinthHeroine (Sep 19, 2010)

Also very interested in people's responses; I've never shown at more than a schooling show and I'm not riding at the moment, but I'm a photographer and I'd love to expand to shooting at horse shows.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

That's why I was wondering Ninth. 

I only do schooling shows and a fall fair as of right now, so there's never an opportunity to get pictures of me over fences by a pro.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am hiring a professional horse photographer for a private session, it's a $125 an hour not including the prints, those are extra. I believe it would be quite pricey for a day at a show. I imagine if several of you got together and pooled the costs it could be more reasonable, might be worth looking into.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I think this really depends on your area, I personaly charge about $150 to attend, this includes all pictures on a cd and either 4 5x7 prints or 2 8x10 prints, but that's just me. If I get four or more people I only charge them $50 each for a cd, no prints included. I used to attend almost all the shows in this area, including schooling and 4h but there is no money in it anymore, I was finding more stolen pictures then what I sold...


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you Twilight. 

That price doesn't sound unreasonable, although still pricey, but you have to pay for your costs as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkswagger26 (Jul 15, 2011)

Twilight,
I love photography as a hobby & maybe next year might be getting a high tech camera. What would you recomend, lens wise for horse photography?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I personally use Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 for my main lens, its a great lens, don't cost a lot, I have thought about upgrading but every customer I have had has been more than happy with the photo's I have done for them so I don't see any point in upgrading at this point, but I will probably get a Canon EF 70-200mm f2.8L USM sometime.


----------

